# Little League Baseball



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

This is not baseball, so why put it on ESPN?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If it's not baseball, what is it?

I'm pretty sure all major league players started out in little league........

Not to mention that these kids aren't making millions of dollars in yearly salaries.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

First NO stealing until ball passes batter
second pitchers dont have to go from the stretch
third 12 year olds pitching from 45 feet is crazy.
4th no leadoff
5th no runnibg on dropped 3rd strike

All the above are done in baseball

and Knothole baseball plays by major league rules


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

You have got to be kidding me. LLBB is baseball at its purest, FOR THE FUN OF IT!!

42,000 in attendance for one of the first round games. Thirty plus thousand for most of the other games and you will see 45 plus for the finals. Many MLB teams would love to have have attendance of that.

Reaction time for those batters is just the same as a MLB batter that sees a 95 mph fast ball. You think you could touch that?

As for the stretch, lead off or other rules you quote. The same type of debate can be had with AL vs NL or vs College ball. None have the exact same rules and the rules MLB have are not the same that were in play 100 years ago.

Any way you have plenty of other channels to watch.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> All the above are done in baseball
> 
> and Knothole baseball plays by major league rules


These sure do not sound like MLBB rules to me!

Knothole baseball rules


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've watching some of the games and find them far more fun to watch than any of the 3+ hour borefests that go on in MLB these days. I live close enough to go to Dodgers games but can't stand paying $100 plus(seat+parking+food) per person to go to a game. Watching MLB on TV is just too boring.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> You have got to be kidding me. LLBB is baseball at its purest, FOR THE FUN OF IT!!


X2


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

As was pointed out earlier, there are different rules to every aspect of baseball.

Everyone has their own opinion of what they expect, I guess.

I'm not a big fan of women's college softball either, but they still broadcast it.

That's what 5 other channels of ESPN are for.....


----------



## Red Beard (Feb 13, 2010)

The Major League players need to take lessons from these kids!!! They play 100% every play and not for the money; just for the fun of it AND bragging rights. 
These kids had more people in attendance last night then ANY of the Major League parks. Figure that one out; the "pros" can't fill the stands. 
These kids played hard to get to Williamsport and they all know that there is no next time, this is it. The energy that they bring with them is can't be understated. 
How would you do at age 12 playing in front of 40,000 plus fans and live on ESPN? 
These kids are standing tall and playing every play with energy and intensity. 
With the ratings of the Little League World Series the pros should take 2 weeks and let these kids show them a thing or two that they all forgot along the way. It isn't about the money. 
I for one can't stand watching a bunch of over paid wusses pretend to play the game when they are really chasing the money. 
I see very few "pros" playing for the love of the game; but those that do stand out; you can see the fire in their eyes. 
FYI - I am not a fan of baseball and don't know any of the kids playing but how can't you love to watch these kids playing for the joy of it?


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

http://www.district14knothole.com/forms/2009_District_Rules.pdf

Here in ohio cincinnati our 8and 9 year olds play by MLB rules

younger kids will have adjusted rules.

all iam saying is these older kids should be learning or taught the way they will have to play at the next level


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> http://www.district14knothole.com/forms/2009_District_Rules.pdf
> 
> Here in ohio cincinnati our 8and 9 year olds play by MLB rules
> 
> ...


If you didn't already know that occurs at age 13 in LLBB when they go to 90 foot bases and all the rest of the typical regulations. That said they still get to use metal bats, so it is still not "by MLB rules" but that will come soon enough when they start to play for their favorite MLB team.

Do your 8 year olds play with 90 foot bases?


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Do your 8 year olds play with 90 foot bases?

what does this have to do with it


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

outbackmac said:


> First NO stealing until ball passes batter
> second pitchers dont have to go from the stretch
> third 12 year olds pitching from 45 feet is crazy.
> 4th no leadoff
> ...


I have been coaching baseball for years and the LLBB rules are a standard everywhere we play. They are very good reasons why they don't steel until after the ball crosses the plate. For example, base steeling would run rampid and you don't see that in MLB. How many pitches do you 12 year old pitchers ge to through? I doubt that they could through a complete game like MLB. If you are comparing LLBB with MLB, then 45 feet is a good distance for a 11/12 year old to through. How many of these kids through 90+ mph or even 70 mph. For the most part, the LLBB rules help teach defense and where to make plays.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> Do your 8 year olds play with 90 foot bases?
> 
> what does this have to do with it


Just asking since you said they play using MLB rules. You indicated they can take leads and steal so 90 foot bases would make a difference in the success rate of stealing. Not to mention the arm strength required for an 8 year old to throw a ball down from home to second.

It all has to do with your OP, complain about LLBB, brag about Knothole using MLB rules but in reality they don't. I have no issue with other programs but I support LLBB, its methods, programs and support of the program by ESPN. In the end I think your complaint of LLBB and ESPN is misguided.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

My point is simple LLB is overated for the rules for which they play.

As for kids that i coach yes i have 9 year olds that throw runners out at second base not often but it does happen, especially when you have a left hander on the mound that is taught how to hold runners on and throw to basses. we play 60 ft basses. pitch from 45 ft. and not many steal 3rd base.

As for complete games yes there are some but we do use 2 pitchers a game most games. As for pitch count not a big fan if the proper mechanics are taught.

my philosyphy is this teach them the way they will do it when they get in high school and they will be much better off.


----------



## wolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

[quote name='outbackmac' date='22 August 2011 - 01:34 PM' timestamp='1314034453' post='414668']

As for complete games yes there are some but we do use 2 pitchers a game most games. As for pitch count not a big fan if the proper mechanics are taught.

At the 9/10 year old level we use a pitching machine in our league and that is the way it is in all of the All Star Tournaments we play in. Our pitchers can only pitch 3 innings at the Little League level. Kids this age should not be pitching any more than that. I would not let my son pitch a full game because it has been proven that this can ruin their arm. They still use a pitch count in MLB to some extent.


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

I think all you guys have been baited by a scammer ;^)

Regards, Glenn


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

GlenninTexas said:


> I think all you guys have been baited by a scammer ;^)
> 
> Regards, Glenn


Actually just a devoted dad.

Pick any sport and you will have advocates for the different methods taught and the different philosophies.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

outbackmac said:


> my philosyphy is this teach them the way they will do it when they get in high school and they will be much better off.


So throw them fast balls and big looping curves when they are 4 and 5? That is what they could see in MLBB (even HS) but I think even you would agree Tee Ball at this level has merit.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

We can all agree to disagree

1 thing i think we can agree on is 12 year old throwing curves or knuckle balls are to young.


----------

